# New tank malawi, help with fish



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello i will build new malawi tank 120x55x50 (80 gallons), and i wanna have this fish in this tank:
18x pseudotropheus demasoni
8x pseudotropheus saulosi/Labidochromis caeruleus - which of this fish will be better choise??
5x pseudotropheus acei
3x aulonocara stuartgranti

It will be work too gether?

Thnx for your opinions


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi,
The demasoni & saulosi are dwarf Mbuna which grow to 3"-4", so these would go well together. The Acei are mbuna which grow to about 7". Mbuna are more aggresive than peacocks (auloncara) and usually don't mix well as adults, but you could still try and might be successful. You might have a better chance of success mixing the peacocks with the labidochromis which are (usually) less aggressive than other Mbuna and can also vary from the strick Mbuna vegetarian diet.
HTH


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

hi, thx for your coment.

i still dont know what i will put in tank :-/ to muchcombination and waht will be look good and be fuctional

now i thinking abouth two variant:
1) 
25x pseudotropheus demasoni
10x Labidochromis caeruleus

2) 
2-3 species of auloncara
maybe + something?


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

That's a lot of fish for 80 gallons


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a 60" tank. For demasoni/labs I would do 15 demasoni and 6 labs. For Aulonocara, one species per tank. But you could do 3 or four species of haps to go with the Aulonocara.


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

In my 180gal I have seventeen 3.5"-4" all male peacocks & haps (and one Maingano) and they're doing fine. I've had these for about 3 months. The only aggression so far is between one of my OB peacocks and my Dragonblood peacock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME it takes about two years to achieve balance/peace in an all male tank although there can be long periods of peace interspersed with short periods of drama.


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

DJRansome i read you have : 75G Demasoni, Maingano, Msobo, Lucipinnis

it is work ok? and in what numbers do you have them? i like this combination


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> This is a 60" tank. For demasoni/labs I would do 15 demasoni and 6 labs. For Aulonocara, one species per tank. But you could do 3 or four species of haps to go with the Aulonocara.


i thing the haps need more them 80 gall, or if not what of haps i can put them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry it is a 48" tank. I'd stick to 4 species (if not demasoni) and fish that mature <= 6". There are haps that fit this criteria.

1m:4f Aulonocara rubescens
1m:4f Placidochromis electra
1m:4f Copadichromis azureus
1m:4f Protomelas marginatus

For demasoni and msobo (or maingano) I would do 15 demasoni and 8 msobo or maingano.

With either do 5 Synodontis Lucipinnis.


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Sorry it is a 48" tank. I'd stick to 4 species (if not demasoni) and fish that mature <= 6". There are haps that fit this criteria.
> 
> 1m:4f Aulonocara rubescens
> 1m:4f Placidochromis electra
> ...


thx for your answer  i will thinking about it


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

i have new idea, so it will work :
Pseudotropheus elongantus 
pseudotropheus saulosi
pseudotropheus acei
aulonocara stuartgranti

and what abouth number of them?


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> IME it takes about two years to achieve balance/peace in an all male tank although there can be long periods of peace interspersed with short periods of drama.


Noted. I realize the worst is yet to come since mine haven't reached adulthood yet. But I just received my new 450gal setup 2 weeks ago and will receive 39 new male peacocks & haps next week, I now have 2 tanks to work with and move trouble makers around if needed.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sinatrax said:


> i have new idea, so it will work :
> Pseudotropheus elongantus
> pseudotropheus saulosi
> pseudotropheus acei
> ...


I would replace the aulonocara with another mbuna species, they'll won't fare to well with the other species, except the acei.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with skipping the aulonocara...and I would not mix elongatus and saulosi (two blue barred fish).


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

i have done the Tank and the cleary volume of water is 280l and now i must wait for stabilization of water parameters.
Also i have to combination of fish one of them i will put in tank so please help me with suggestion of this two wariant what will work together better and nice for watching
a)
25x pseudotropheus Demasoni
10x Labidochromis caeruleus

b)
10x Labidochromis caeruleus 
15x pseudotropheus saulosi coral red
10x Labidochromis hongi super red


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

280l standard dimensions in US are 122x46cm or 48x18 in inches.

With mixed genders I would stock 20 individuals for this size tank.

So for demasoni 15 and 5 labs.

I would skip the mix with hongi and saulosi. But if you go 3 species and no demasoni, think in terms of 1m:6f of each.


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

Tank size is 120x50x50 volume 330l = 82,5 gallons and realy water volume is 280 = 70 gallons (i measure how much water i put there)

so can be work together?
8x Labidochromis caeruleus 
12x Pseudotropheus saulosi coral red
8x Labidochromis hongi super red


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

my new tank


----------



## Sinatrax (Jul 13, 2018)

i wrote tank size badly it is 120x50x55 i know it is only 5 cm but du it 30l  and calculation what i wrote is not agree


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say no to combining saulosi and hongi.


----------

